# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  "foliowy" żołądź, zaczerwieniona moszna, napletek i ujscie cewki moczowej

## Grzegorzel

witam, nazywam sie GRzegorz, od jakiegos czasu mam dziwny problem z narzadami plciowymi(niewiem czy to efekt zazywania antybiotykow,choc biore to pod uwage).Problem polega dokladnie na bardzo czerwonej skorze moszny z bardzo duza jej suchoscia i przez to chyba tez jej struktura jest bardziej uwydatniona, taka"prązkowana" sam zoladz jest foliowy, zwalszcza po odplynieciu krwi, podczas wzwodu jest wrecz blyszcacy, sliski, wyglada mi to jakby gruczoly łojowe zostaly zatkane i naturalne nawilzenie zostalo zaburzone poniewaz nie wydziela sie mastka, czerwony jest tez napletek i ujscie cewki moczowej, nic mnie to nie boli nie piecze nie swedzi, aczkolwiek czasami jak mylem zwyklymi srodkami do mycia i dostaly sie mydliny do cewki to ciut zapieklo przy pierwszym oddaniu moczu.Stosowalem kilku masci i kremow w tym nawilzajacych(bez poprawy), w tym clotrimazol, octenisept, cutibaze, emolium ,alantan, by moze tymi masciami pozatykalem calkiem te gruczoly i teraz nie wydziela sie mastka.Chyba ze to grzybica choc lekarz to wykluczaja.Zrobilem kilka badan :wymaz z cewki i napltka oraz posiew nasienia wynik to:w cewce i napletku 3 bakterie:enterocous fecalis, klebsila oxytoca i mirabilis, w nasieniu tylko mirabilis, lekarze mowia ze mam tego nie leczyc bo te baktkerie moga tam bytowac, a w naiseniu byla zbyt mala ilosc.Dodam ze wzwod jest lekko zaburzony(moze przez psychike).Prosze o porade, czym mozna by bylo odblokowac gruczoly łojowe, slyszalem ze moczenie w 5% occie pomaga czy to prawda?czy lepiej nie?

----------


## Grzegorzel

i co nikt sie nie wypowie?wkoncu forum dermatologiczne...

----------


## luxpiotr

Zdaje mi się, że masz podobny problem. Ja też mam objaw "foliowego" żołędzia + napletka. Szczególnie napletek jest zaczerwieniony i trochę szczypie - po umyciu zawsze robi się bardziej czerwony, podrażniony. Poza tym w wzwodzie wyglądają tak jakby ktoś naciągnął folię a przy kurczeniu pojawiają fałdki jak na folii.
Byłem w tym tygodniu u dermatologa i powiedział, że nie widzi czegoś naprawdę poważnego. Podejrzewa natomiast zarażenie drożdżakami - dał skierowanie na wymaz i badanie mykologiczne na drożdżaki. Mam je zrobić jakieś 3 tygodnie po odstawieniu wszelkich maści i środków odkażających (dała do wyboru - albo maść w ciemno, albo badanie mykologiczne i potem specjalne tabletki. wybrałem drugą opcję). Jak leczenie nie będzie skutkowało pójdę prywatnie do jakiegoś lekarza z dobrą opinią na znany lekarz . pl

----------


## luxpiotr

Aha zapomniałem dodać skąd mi się to wzięło. Popełniłem w te lato kilka błędów. Myłem się stanowczo za często, przed spotkaniem z pewną dziewczyną niepotrzebnie ogoliłem całkowicie miejsca intymne. Myślę, że te czynniki ułatwiły zarażenie się tym czymś od tej dziewczyny, bo wszystko zaczęło się niedługo po spotkaniu...

----------


## Grzegorzel

ja zorbilem wymaz spod napletka pod katem mykologicznym i wyszedl ujemny, czeste mycie skraca zycie :Smile: , tez bylem u dermatologa mialem duzo robionych badan, ogolnie skora jest sucha i mam jakos to nawilzac, i tak nic nie pomaga, to dosc powszechny problem, tez golilem tez byla dziewczyna, dala mi dizsja lekakra jakas masc robiona i pozniej mam smarowac alantanem najlepiej na noc, do tgo zel do kapieli cerkopil, jesli nic nie pomoze przetsaje to uzywac bo to siedzi wewnatrz organizmu a nie tlyko powierzchownie, ogolnie mam cala sucha skore...

----------


## Grzegorzel

czasami chlopaku nie wpakuj sie w antybiotykoterapie, jakakolwiek...nie bierz tego swinstwa, wszyscy co zazywali antybiole pogorszyli sobie tylko sprawe(w tym ja)przestrzegam Cie przed cipronexem!!chocby Ci mial uratowac zycie-nie bierz go :Wink: , nie stosuj tez srodków zawierajacych gliceryne bo zablokuja wydzielanie mastki, jak pewnie zauwazyles tez  jej nie masz!!!no chyba ze masz  :Smile: to pozazdriscic, ale 99% osob majacych problem foliowego zoledzia zauwazylo brak mastki i specyficznego"azapachu" swojej maszynerii  :Wink: ... przeczytaj najpierw sklad masci!bedzie gliceryna=nie stosowac!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja po obrzezaniu miałem foliowy żołądź ale już jestem po 2 latach i nie mam takiego problemu nawet nie zauważyłem kiedy zniknął.

----------


## luxpiotr

No więc tak wygląda ten mój foliowy żołądź:

Teraz jest chyba odrobinę lepiej, bardziej wilgotny ale... Chyba zaczęła tworzyć się stulejka albo załupek - napletek jest jakby bardziej ciasny/węższy niż np. na początku tego roku. Trudniej się go odciąga z żołędzia, ale nadal jest to możliwe bez jakiegoś bólu. Mimo to zaczynam się niepokoić. Widać wyraźną wąską przekrwioną obręcz po odciągnięciu. Nie wiem czy to nadal ten stan zapalny czy przekrwienie. Poza tym, zauważyłem że ogólnie penis w zwisie jest bardziej skurczony/mniejszy niż kiedyś...

----------


## Grzegorzel

stary co Ci powiem, sam mam ten problem, inni mowia ze to bakterie i trza ldugotrwalej antybiotykoterapii, ja zroiblem kolejny posiew nasienia, czekam na wynik, jesli liczba bakterii sie zwiekszy to i ja sie zdecyduje na antybiole, ale boje sie bardzo bo to przerabana sprapwa zrec 4tyg antybiole, a w zwodzie jak wyglada Twoj napletek?tez pewnie czerwony, ja tez sie golilem, a jajcy tez masz czerowne?bo ja do tego cale jajcy mam czerwone...byles juz u lekarzy?ja mam w sb do urologa bo jakas akcja jest ze badania za free robia to pojde z wynikami moze cos podpowie

----------


## Grzegorzel

acha i pytanko czy nie masz problemu oprocz tego z gardlem, z zatokami?czy skora na ciele nie zrobila Ci sie jakas taka jakby pomarszczona?pozbawiona wody, cos w tym stylu, bo mi sie takie cos wlasnie zrobilo, napewno nigdy tak nie mialem...

----------


## luxpiotr

Może się to wyda głupie, ale samo przeszło. Co zrobiłem? Ograniczyłem higienę do minimum a jeśli myłem go to tylko płynem do higieny intymnej. 0 antybiotyków i jakichkolwiek maści. Zaczerwienienie zniknęło samo po jakimś czasie. Wychodzi na to, że przez przesadne mycie i smarownie maściami pozbawiłem się naturalnej flory bakteryjnej oraz wysuszałem skórę...

----------


## Tomus

Witam Panowie
Widzę dawno tu nikogo nie było..może jednak wątek jakoś odżyje bo to co sie u mnie dzieje to juz nawet masakra nnie jest...od 3 miesięcy moja zoładz wysycha i jest coraz gorzej, jak miał tu kolega wyzej zdjecie to ja mam duzo gorzej a do tego cały czas od 8 miesięcy zaczerwieniona cewke moczową, pojawiajace sie bóle pennisa, żołedzi i jader a ostatnio nawet miedzy jadrami a odbytem... Wiadomo wizyty u lekarzy 6 urologów i 5 dermatologów i nic...dziesiatki maści , kremó, emulsji...do tego porobiły sie jakies jakby małe guzki, wzerki czy co to jest, oczywiście lekarze móia ze jest super..zdjęc mam sporo, więc jak watek odzyje to wstawię, może ktoś cos doradzi... Byłbym bardzo wdzięczny bo psycha siada. życie prywatne tez jak i zawodowe....

----------


## Tomus

Witam Panowie
Widzę dawno tu nikogo nie było..może jednak wątek jakoś odżyje bo to co sie u mnie dzieje to juz nawet masakra nnie jest...od 3 miesięcy moja zoładz wysycha i jest coraz gorzej, jak miał tu kolega wyzej zdjecie to ja mam duzo gorzej a do tego cały czas od 8 miesięcy zaczerwieniona cewke moczową, pojawiajace sie bóle pennisa, żołedzi i jader a ostatnio nawet miedzy jadrami a odbytem... Wiadomo wizyty u lekarzy 6 urologów i 5 dermatologów i nic...dziesiatki maści , kremó, emulsji...do tego porobiły sie jakies jakby małe guzki, wzerki czy co to jest, oczywiście lekarze móia ze jest super..zdjęc mam sporo, więc jak watek odzyje to wstawię, może ktoś cos doradzi... Byłbym bardzo wdzięczny bo psycha siada. życie prywatne tez jak i zawodowe....

----------


## szymx

Stary, na 99% to zapalenie prostaty. Mam to samo i choruje juz na to 8 lat  :Frown:  sucha skora i foliowy zaladz pojawia sie u mnie co jakis czas. zacznij od wykonania posiewu nasienia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie z tego wszystkiego wynika jeden wniosek mianowicie jeżeli już maśc z antybiotykiem to tylko maksymalnie do 7 dni i na tym koniec. Jeżeli nie było poprawy to następne maści nie pomogą lecz tylko zaszkodzą. Nastąpi przeleczenie uczulenie zapalenia rumienień. Póżniej leczy się skutki uboczne wszcześniejszego leczenia.  Idą w ruch kolejne maści, sterydy i inne. Jak się komuś udało wyjśc z tego koła niech napisze. dyferent@o2.pl 
Nie stosujcie maści typu pimafucort, protopic zaszkodzą na pewno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam problem mam pomarszczonego żołedzia i folie tak jakby na żołedziu tylko że ona jakby mi schodzi z żołędzia warstwami mam pytanie czy ktokolwiek z was ma cos takiego niepokoje sie tym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam podobny problem jak LuxPiotr. Chciałem się Ciebie zapytać po jakim czasie zniknęły Twoje objawy?
U mnie też są zaczerwienienia i objaw foliowego żołędzia. Od wczoraj przestałem smarować, aby wróciła naturalna flora i nawilżenie pod napletkiem. Mógłbyś określić po jakim czasie wszystko wróciło do normy
Proszę o odpowiedź, bo już odchodzę od zmysłów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak tu nie uzyskasz odpowiedzi to jest wiele portali medycznych gdzie można uzyskać odpowiedź,wystarczy wpisać w google, forum medyczne, i gdzieś na pewno uzyskasz odpowiedź

----------


## M K

Polecam Krem firmy A-derma "Dermalibour". Regeneruje i odbudowuje błonę śluzową i działa przeciwbakteryjnie. kosztuje między 30, a 40 zł. smaruj cienko. Wystarcza na bardzo długo... Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Próbuję zrobić tak jak LuxPiotr i nie smarować tego żadną maścią ani innym preparatem. Nie wiem tylko czy wyleczyłem już w pełni grzybicę, ponieważ nie mam już żadnych czerwonych plamek, ani ran, ale kolor pod napletkiem jest nieco dziwny. Większy problem pojawia się podczas wzwodu i aktywności seksualnej, żołądź robi się czerwony, do tego jest suchy i to mnie przeraża. Nie wiem czy kiedykolwiek wrócę do zdrowia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Próbuję działać podobnie jak LuxPiotr, ale mam pewne pytania:
Napisałeś, że ograniczyłeś do minimum higienę, ale co ile dni myłeś żołądź?
Czy nie miałeś problemu z mastką i jej zbieraniem się pod napletkiem?
Ja jak nie umyję 2-3 dni pod napletkiem to na żołędziu zbiera mi się taki biały nalot i ma taki nieprzyjemny zapach, więc dłużej niż ten wymieniony czas nie mogę unikać mycia. Dlatego chciałem się dowiedzieć co ile dni myłeś i ile trwało przywrócenie nawilżenia pod napletkiem
Pozdrawiam i czekam na odpowiedź

----------


## JERZY76

Temat umarl  chyba ale z tego  czytam , macie ten sam problem co ja.Mi dopiero 4 dermatolog postawil diagnoze, to jest liszaj twardzinowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Jerzy76 czy mógłbyś więcej o tej chorobie powiedzieć? No i czy udało Ci się tego pozbyć?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Maciej75

Witam. Miałem ten sam problem co wielu z was. Do tej pory nie udało mi się całkowicie tego wyleczyć, ale w łatwy i tani sposób znacznie zmniejszyłem objawy (foliowy żołądź, zaczerwienienie, swędzenie, pękająca skóra przy wędzidełku) Kupiłem w aptece spirytus salicylowy 2% i codziennie po prysznicu nawilżonym wacikiem delikatnie przecieralem zaczerwienienione miejsca) W zasadzie objawy zniknęły. Zauważyłem, że problem powraca jak na tydzień odstawię "kurację", co daje mi myśleć że problem nie jest do końca rozwiązany. Jednak do tej pory nie pomógł mi żaden lekarz. Myślę że warto spróbować. Spirytus kosztuje jakieś 3 złote, a znacznie poprawił mi stan penisa. Nareszcie po ok 3 latach zacząłem współżyc bez obawy że penis po stosunku będzie wyglądał dość kiepsko. Uwaga! Pamiętajcie, że przy dużym stanie zapalnym, odkarżanie spirytusem trzeba robić bardzo ostrożnie. U mnie delikatnie po użyciu występowało delikatne pieczenie na początku. Pewnie wszystko zależy od stanu zapalenia. Powodzenia Wam życzę i szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia  :Smile:

----------


## Adrian28

Cześć, też mam podobny problem foliowego żołędzia. Dopiero co się z nim uporałem ale nie do końca. Problem pojawił się jakiś czas temu. Używałem sztucznej pochwy oraz prezerwatyw i na 90% to było powodem tego co się stało z moim penisem bo nigdy wcześniej czegoś takiego nie miałem a płyn do higieny intymnej wykluczam bo on raczej pomaga. Już na początku używania sztucznej pochwy i gumek durex zauważyłem dziwne zaczerwienienie pod napletkiem oraz dziwnie błyszczący się i pomarszczony żołądź. Trudno stwierdzić od której z tych rzeczy bo raz używałem gumki a raz nie. Po jakimś tygodniu jak szykowałem się do kąpieli połowa penisa była sucha i foliowa. Kiedy postawiłem członka na baczność to ta folia była mocno naciągnięta. Czytałem gdzieś że ktoś sobie ją częściowo zdjął więc następnego dnia wziąłem dwugodzinną kąpiel i zauważyłem że tą folię da się ściągać małymi częściami. Po jakichś 2-3 dniach udało mi się jej całkowicie pozbyć ale pozostał nieprzyjemny rybi zapach pod napletkiem oraz lekkie pieczenie przy cewce moczowej i przy masturbacji co może wskazywać po prostu na jakąś infekcje układu moczowo-płciowego. Od wczoraj zażywam Furaginum (ok.15zł). Kiedyś to brałem kiedy też miałem rybi zapach ukazały się po stosunku z dziewczyną lekkich obyczajów (domyślam się że złapałem jakąś infekcje) jednak problem zniknął po jakimś czasie i używaniu wspomnianego płynu do higieny intymnej. Właśnie dziś odbyłem stosunek z moją sztuczną pochwą w prezerwatywie i co? od razu widzę ten pomarszczony żołądź. Problem w tym że ta guma pękła w środku i penis zdążył poobcierać pochwę. Znowu zostałem z pytaniem, co było tego powodem. Jeśliby nie pękła to wiedziałbym w 100% że to z tą sztuczną pochwą z cyberskóry coś jest nie tak (jakieś gówno z chin z allegro). A może to uczulenie na lateks tylko czy przez to na penisie robiłaby się folia? Piszcie odpowiedzi. Starałem się opisać to wszystko jak najlepiej od początku do końca.

----------


## Adrian28

> Cześć, też mam podobny problem foliowego żołędzia. Dopiero co się z nim uporałem ale nie do końca. Problem pojawił się jakiś czas temu. Używałem sztucznej pochwy oraz prezerwatyw i na 90% to było powodem tego co się stało z moim penisem bo nigdy wcześniej czegoś takiego nie miałem a płyn do higieny intymnej wykluczam bo on raczej pomaga. Już na początku używania sztucznej pochwy i gumek durex zauważyłem dziwne zaczerwienienie pod napletkiem oraz dziwnie błyszczący się i pomarszczony żołądź. Trudno stwierdzić od której z tych rzeczy bo raz używałem gumki a raz nie. Po jakimś tygodniu jak szykowałem się do kąpieli połowa penisa była sucha i foliowa. Kiedy postawiłem członka na baczność to ta folia była mocno naciągnięta. Czytałem gdzieś że ktoś sobie ją częściowo zdjął więc następnego dnia wziąłem dwugodzinną kąpiel i zauważyłem że tą folię da się ściągać małymi częściami. Po jakichś 2-3 dniach udało mi się jej całkowicie pozbyć ale pozostał nieprzyjemny rybi zapach pod napletkiem oraz lekkie pieczenie przy cewce moczowej i przy masturbacji co może wskazywać po prostu na jakąś infekcje układu moczowo-płciowego. Od wczoraj zażywam Furaginum (ok.15zł). Kiedyś to brałem kiedy też miałem rybi zapach ukazały się po stosunku z dziewczyną lekkich obyczajów (domyślam się że złapałem jakąś infekcje) jednak problem zniknął po jakimś czasie i używaniu wspomnianego płynu do higieny intymnej. Właśnie dziś odbyłem stosunek z moją sztuczną pochwą w prezerwatywie i co? od razu widzę ten pomarszczony żołądź. Problem w tym że ta guma pękła w środku i penis zdążył poobcierać pochwę. Znowu zostałem z pytaniem, co było tego powodem. Jeśliby nie pękła to wiedziałbym w 100% że to z tą sztuczną pochwą z cyberskóry coś jest nie tak (jakieś gówno z chin z allegro). A może to uczulenie na lateks tylko czy przez to na penisie robiłaby się folia? Piszcie odpowiedzi. Starałem się opisać to wszystko jak najlepiej od początku do końca.


Znowu zostałem z pytaniem, co było tego powodem. Jeśliby nie pękła to wiedziałbym w 100% że to jakieś uczulenie na lateks a tak bardzo prawdopodobne że to z tą sztuczną pochwą z cyberskóry coś jest nie tak (jakieś gówno z chin z allegro). Piszcie odpowiedzi. Starałem się opisać to wszystko jak najlepiej od początku do końca.

Poprawiłem końcówkę swojego postu.

----------


## stalker8

Dzień dobry. Za moich czasów w szkole na ścianach pisało się romantyczne wiersze, w starszych klasach, bo już mój roszcznik, młodszy, jak pamiętam, to chyba tylko kilku takich niewychowanych osobników: najlepsza baba to własna graba. Oraz jest to rzecz znana dla mnie, chyba sprzed dwóch lat, gdy na innym forum sugerowano mi ten temat, gdyż - no co - śledzenie co oglądam i poruszany był tam temat zabawek z cyber skóry (bo to cyber-forum jest), więc na stronie reklamowanego tu nawet sklepu, bodajże podobne informacje znalazłem i odpowiadam na tom prowokacje, iż zdaje się, nie wysłane treści, kasowane podczas pisania, są i tu widoczne dla moderacji...? Nie wiem, niewyspany jestem; i nie robi mi to różnicy; zabawki dla degeneratów społecznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> acha i pytanko czy nie masz problemu oprocz tego z gardlem, z zatokami?czy skora na ciele nie zrobila Ci sie jakas taka jakby pomarszczona?pozbawiona wody, cos w tym stylu, bo mi sie takie cos wlasnie zrobilo, napewno nigdy tak nie mialem...


 szczerze powiem mam to samo suchość skory zatoki suchy zoladz co to jest antybiotyki nie pomogły unidox 10 dni wcześniej azimycin nie wsponne o przeciwgrzybicznych  clotrimazolum tez nie daje rady. Juz nie wiem co jet nie tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy foliowy penis wyglada jak owinięty folią czytylko się lekko srebrzy będąc wysuszonym (jak u mnie)...? 

Dziękuję wam za wpisy. Mam też rogowacenie mieszków okazjonalne i częściowo mi czerwienieje wszystko - teraz dostrzegam więcej symptomów i już od miesiąca zastanawiam się czy iść do dermatologa bowolno to idzie(syndrom zaby w garnku). Pójdę teraz - i z jakimś szerszym poglądem na moje sprawy.

[nie ma równouprawnienia bo baba idzie do ginekologa albo na emeryturę a chłop do piachu]  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyglada jak owiniety folia i suchy czasem nardzo jak by go maka posypal taki siwiutki masakra jakas z tym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie czy poradził ktoś sobie z problemem foliowego napletka? Jeśli tak to w jaki sposób. 
.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mam foliowy żołądź po stosowaniu pimafucortu :/ rozwiązał to ktoś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeleczenie i to samo dostał ktoś diagnozę?

----------

